# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  VIDEO  Dr. Lindsey MFUE repair of FUE 6 month check

## Dr. Lindsey

This fellow stopped by for his 6 month check today.  Frequent viewers may recall that he had an FUE by a reputable surgeon.  He has a natural location for the hairline and were it not for his very fine hairs...which are fragile to FUE extraction (See third video on this thread where I'm working with potted plants to illustrate this), I think he'd have gotten a nicer result.  

As it is, with fine hair, you simply can never have enough..and combine that with possibly less survival PARTICULARLY with finer hairs using FUE, he just needed more hair.   I think he's now the 5th of these guys we've repaired with MFUE.  Strip is an alternative, but on this group of guys..they really picked FUE to avoid a linear scar (although with good technique I've posted hundreds of linear scars that are hidden by very short hair).  So in order to combine near strip quality hair roots, without a linear scar, we did MFUE.

The first video is today, 6 months.  He still has a ways to go,  but looks better up front already and even with a short haircut and still recovering donor area, has an "unremarkable" head when seen from behind.  I'll see him again at 13 months for a final video.

Dr. Lindsey

Todays video:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhldbsSdmZM

Last video documenting scar progression:    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myuJMMoV7SQ

Video of plants illustrating FUE.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAq7sWpdxmU

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

I've gotten a couple of queries.  That thin area in his back is ABOVE my mfue sites.  It's from a poorly executed hairstyle.  He has no donor depletion from his initial fue nor patches of hairloss from our case.

Dr. Lindsey

----------


## Hairbrain

Great videos! Thanks for posting.

----------

